# Anyone else have Psoriasis?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Always had a little bit on my knees and elbows however about a year ago i had a big out burst after going through something quite stressful..

I strongly believe in natural products and feeding my body goodness so looked into natural cures .. best thing i found is i went vegan for 2 months and covered my body in coconut oil and took a heap of fish oils zinc+mag and avoided any toxins and bingo the big patch i had seemed to cleared up

However with recently moving back to england its been a little stressful and yet again my whole body is covered in little spots.. not patches just dots all over my front

Just wondering if anyone else suffers from this and what might of worked for them? It just makes me feel yuk and unattractive and wouldnt get undressed in front of a guy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've had it really bad since I was 5. Used to have it from head to toe. On my face too and i just wouldnt go outside the house. That was only a few years ago.

Stress aggravates it as does dairy products. I've literally had every treatment from steroid creams to uv treatment and the only thing that works is a clean diet, low dairy, lots of water, getting out in the sun wherever possible and of course keeping stress low. You really need to find an outlet for stress as that's key.

Not had a real bad outbreak for ages now. Some came up at the start of prep due to the stress/pressure but not a spot on me now.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I've got it!

I've started taking 10,000iu of vitamin d3 which seems to have help my scalp but my leg and elbow patches are now staying the same, positive I guess. Swapping to soya milk as well, see if that makes a difference, but whey is still dairy so may cut that out as well 

Got a specialist appointment in a few weeks.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

since birth, like quenie tried alot,,,

mine is stress induced and bbq sauce induced and a certian spice but not sure which one, plenty of water, relax, and no direct sunlight helps me, i had it head to toe ad a child, severe excema etc, tried everything medically and herbally, what helps me is fucibet during a flare, the rest of the steroid creams give me folliculitis now


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

I had guttate psoriasis as a teenager, and now get it on my scalp and the odd patches here and there. It's hereditary from my dad. He had psoriatic arthritis pretty bad. Ironically it's the sun, or sun beds, that clears mine up (and my dads).


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Just did some research, soya milk is bad **** for psoriasis, back to skimmed milk (or almond if my 12 litres for £6 amazon bargain comes through).

I've found alcohol is a huge trigger for mine!...i'll stay off the BBQ sauce as well, see if that helps!


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

ye i get abit and for years went to the doctors and thy tell u the usual crap about they dont no what causes it and give me some cream that didnt do s**t

then when i started lifting and eating alot cleaner it slowly getting better but taking ages like im just reversing whatever ****e ive been putting in my body for all them years

pagano book gets some good reviews as he links it to the gut and toxins getting through in to the blood , lots of people clearing with his diet ,a high alkaline diet as opposed to acidic something like 80% alkaline ,avoiding dairy ,wheat nightshades like tomatoes peppers ect

type Nicholas lamborghini in youtube ,a few good vids explaining it and how to treat it , he shows his before and after pictures and had it all over


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

get patches on my elbows regularly, find covering them in vaseline helps


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I get it fairly mildly on my elbows but I find 5g fish oil and 10,000iu vit d per day definitely helps


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I have it on my hands for bout a year now. Dont know why i started getting it. I read about hypothyroidism and i thought it could of been that.

Hands really hurt when in water


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I have excema, psoriasis and dermatitis....get it very badly on my scalp and hands! Have never really found anything that helps long term!


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a very mild case of this on my upper torso twice. Doctor gave me ketconazole shampoo to wash with every day and it cleared up in a week or 2. Has been fine ever since. Heat and humidity sets it off for me.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> I have it on my hands for bout a year now. Dont know why i started getting it. I read about hypothyroidism and i thought it could of been that.
> 
> Hands really hurt when in water


Sounds more like dermatitis that pal.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Anyone ever tried aloe vera? Drinking it as well as applying it topically. I've seen some amazing results through a company I'm a distributor for (even though I only signed up to get cheaper stuff!) but yeah research it!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Anyone ever tried aloe vera? Drinking it as well as applying it topically. I've seen some amazing results through a company I'm a distributor for (even though I only signed up to get cheaper stuff!) but yeah research it!


That was one of the things I tried when I went under homeopathy. didn't work for me but it's good you've found something that works for u.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

My scalps been really sore lately with like weeping scabs and proper dry, could this be psoriasis? This shampoo called t gel helps a bit.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> My scalps been really sore lately with like weeping scabs and proper dry, could this be psoriasis? This shampoo called t gel helps a bit.


Sounds like it pal. T gel won't do much tbh, try capasal


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, the specialist gave me a small bottle of 0.1% Elocon lotion, and that has completely cleared by scalp which was covered and moving slowly down by forehead. No real sign anything was ever there. This was on a "cycle" of 2 weeks... it was gone after a week.

He gave me some cream thing for my leg/elbow which removed the flakes as most have done and then after two weeks i'm using dovobet gel which is clearing up my stubborn leg/elbow patches, albeit a bit slower than elocon on my head. Dovobet is used to keep head at bay, but is greasey so used at nights.

I've been going to a "specialist" GP for 6-8 years and never heard of elocon before, this actual specialist gave it me and it's done wonders, I suggest anyone struggling with scalp psoriasis should get it.

I used to get itchy when stressed as well, but work has picked up and i' under more pressure but no itching.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Ross S said:


> I have excema, psoriasis and dermatitis....get it very badly on my scalp and hands! Have never really found anything that helps long term!


ive had eczema for 30 years now.

tried everything e45, oat bath, emoilents, diets, even tried gloves and tieing my hands while sleeping.

only thing that works is corticosteroids. Used very mildly once a week keeps it away for good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171189161281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

now they aint really allowed to sell this on ebay but ive been buying it once a year for a few years. For me its a miracle cure.


----------



## brizo79 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's defo affected bad diet

I've read pagano book and tried it for so long

I got great results but some heavy commitments need taken.

No red meat, alcohol, coffee, potatoes, nightshade, and loads more.

Fish oil defo helps and having a very alkali diet helps

Plenty fish (no. Shellfish) plenty water

About 80%veg fruit and 20% meat per day

Hard to do

I did it for about 4 months and was nearly clear.

Good. Luck anyone who tries it. His book is on amazon

Dr pagano healing psoriasis the natural way


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Dannyg81 said:


> I had guttate psoriasis as a teenager, and now get it on my scalp and the odd patches here and there. It's hereditary from my dad. He had psoriatic arthritis pretty bad. Ironically it's the sun, or sun beds, that clears mine up (and my dads).


Can't remember what I've got exactly but found whenever I go on holiday it clears up my skin condition. Maybe it's a sign to emigrate....


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

UVB treatment has helped a good friend of mine beat it.

He was covered head to toe, ruined his confidence.


----------

